# Murano Insight - Comments from Murano Owners



## alkijacknd (Feb 26, 2009)

All Murano Owners,

I am looking for some input, as I am considering changing vehicles and the Murano is on my list. Today I drive a 2002 Xterra SC/SE, and while it has been a good vehicle for me for 4 years now, I am currently frustrated with a couple of things. The first is the gas mileage, as I have somehow pissed off mother nature and no matter which direction I head when leaving town (cold north dakota) it's always against a nice head wind, so my mpg just sucks. The Xterra has never been known for it's superior mpg, but in recent months with the cold and wind I have been averaging 10 mpg on the highway, and with a decent head wind the Xterra has to go into passing gear at times (4000+ rpm) just to maintain 70 mph, as heavy as the Xterra is these types of experiences make me feel that it is underpowered, even with the Supercharger. My other frustration is over the 4 wheel drive vs AWD. The Xterra is quite capable in 4 wheel drive, but in ND you can only really "lock it in" in blizzard like conditions or super slippery conditions as it is not meant to be driven on drive pavement in 4 wheel drive. So then it's rear wheel drive, which isn't all that helpful in ND when the conditions can change on the fly, and there is no shift on the fly into 4 wheel.

So my questions to Murano owners, as I am really thinking that the Murano would be a better fit for me considering my current frustrations. 

1 - What is your real world MPG average in town, and highway, and do you ever experience anything similar to my worst case 10 mpg that I get with the Xterra today? Do you ever feel that it is under powered?

2 - Is the Murano still quite capable in blizzard like conditions that we experience here in ND often during a winter season? The intelligent AWD system versus a 4 wheel drive system? 

Also, I would be looking at a used '05 or '06 Murano SL I think, any other quirks that anyone would like to pass on about Murano's in general that a prospective buyer should know?

Thanks All!


----------



## gregf (Mar 7, 2009)

*Murano Comments*

I have had my 2005 SL AWD for about 3 weeks. I live in the Chicago area. I have not had a blizzard to drive in but it handled very well in the snow (unplowed too) and the rain. Better than my 2000 4WD Explorer. Gas mileage. I drive 30 miles each way to work every day and I am avg almost 22mpg with the heat on. Seems good to me. I have 36K on it and I think the tires are the original. 7/32 left on all 4 of them.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Muranos aren't known for great gas mileage since they have a CVT trans and are heavy. Lots of our dealership customers complain about the MPGs they get.


----------



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

So far my 2009 Murano LE AWD is getting better mileage than my 2004 Trailblazer did by at least a couple MPG.

My wife is about to take an all-highway trip to Oklahoma. It will be a perfect opportunity to see what highway mileage will be. Based on what I have seen so far I am expecting about 24mpg. The best I ever saw on the Trailblazer was 22.

I will update here in a couple days.


----------



## bigjayzway (Jun 15, 2009)

I am up in Canada and snow storms are no problem with the murano.


----------



## Jaun (Aug 17, 2008)

Got my 09 LE in early April of 2008. It's a great ride with a consistent 25MPG on the highway and 14-17 in the city. A couple of issues have surfaced that I've found are not unique to mine, but Nissan is keeping quiet on them for obvious reasons.

1- the sunshade of the dual moon roof sticks before fully opening - usually more so in colder / damp weather. I took it in a couple of times to be checked and they report it could not be duplicated (big surprise), but the "valet' at the dealer saw it on my last trip in - the svc manager said he didn't count as he's not a mechanic! 

2- the LE rims seem to pit and corrode right around the center cap - non on the caps, but the rims themselves. I've even seen this on a new one on the showroom floor! The good news is that when I went in and showed the svc manager at my local dealership - he shook is head and groaned then ordered me four new ones. It took 2 weeks for them to get the parts and 90 minutes to install under warranty. Same issue on the crossbars of my roof rack.

Other than that, I love the car!


----------



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

Better late than never. My wife only got about 19mpg on her trip to Oklahoma which was disappointing since we get better mileage just driving around normally.

But recently I did a drive to St. Louis. I filled up just before getting on I70 and filled up as quickly as I could after getting off the freeway. I made an effort to stick exactly at 70mph and only made one stop for dinner just off the highway.

I used 7.641 gallons in 207 miles for 27.1 mpg.

The display in the console hovers around 22-23mpg in our normal driving.


----------



## hockeyfan77 (Mar 9, 2009)

2009 Murano LE is a horse. I already have owned it for a year. Consistently get 22mpg's. Took it skiing in the mountains of vermont and maine. No problems in the snow. It handles great.


----------

